# Mosel stellplatz, winter opening?



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Hi, anyone able to help? I am planning a trip up the Mosel into Germany during November. Am I likely to find that the stellplatz will be all/mainly still open? I was going to buy the Bordatlas from vicarious books but they are out of stock til the new edition arrives.

Any individual recommendations on this route would also be appreciated.

Thanks Dick


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Dick, you should have no problems whatsoever, in the unlikely event that one is closed, then there will be another nearby. This stretch of road is one of the most densely populated for stellplatze in Germany.
Possible that one or two might have their water turned off, but unlikely until further into winter.

Pete


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

Head for and stay at Trier stellplatz, go into town and visit the tourist office there you can get a good map of the mosel river for 3 euro.
Travel up river towards Koblenze and ENJOY !!
It's great.. lots of places to stay, just look at the campsite database here on MHF... We just took a list off here and had a great time about 3 weeks ago.....


----------

